# US marines will put Irish troop carriers to the test



## Crusader74 (Jan 13, 2013)

AN Irish-developed armour-ed vehicle has been selected for testing by the US Marine Corps which is seeking nearly 600 new armoured personnel carriers.

The 8X8 Terrex armoured vehicle was developed in Ireland by world leaders in vehicle and suspension design, Timoney Technology of Navan, for the Singapore Technologies Kinetics company.

One of the most modern armoured vehicles in production, it has exceptional mobility and agility using a Timoney suspension system.

The vehicle, which has a V shaped hull to protect against mine blasts, can carry up to 14 troops or 11 tonnes of cargo internally.

It underwent initial trials in Ireland and the UK before being shipped to Singapore for evaluation.

It is now produced there and the Singapore Army has bought 135 vehicles, while another version is produced in Turkey by Otokar.

The vehicle is one of four that has been selected by the US Marine Corps and manufacturers have been given $3.5m (€2.6m) each to deliver a vehicle for testing which will run until August 2013.

The marines need 579 personnel carriers to fill the gap left by another vehicle – the so-called expeditionary fighting vehicle – which was cancelled after $3bn (€2.25bn) was spent in developmental funding.

The contenders in the trials are Lockheed Martin with their Finnish Patria vehicle; Bae Systems with a 24-tonne Italian Superlav; General Dynamics; and Science Applications International Corp, a US-based company which is putting forward the Terrex vehicle.

Timoney Technology has vast experience in designing armoured vehicles and suspension systems.

One of its most successful has been the Bushmaster troop carrier, with hundreds produced in Australia by a licensee.

The vehicle has saved the lives of countless soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan as it was one of the first designed to withstand mine and improvised explosive device (IED) attacks.

Timoney, which designed and built armoured vehicles for the Irish Army in the Seventies, is also involved in developing the Crusher unmanned vehicle for the US military.

Last year, Singapore Technologies Engineering increased its shareholding in Timoney Holdings from 25pc to 27.4pc. http://www.independent.ie/national-n...t-3350354.html


----------



## 21C (Jan 13, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the Bushmaster (PMV) was an designed and built by Thales Australia.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 14, 2013)

21C said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the Bushmaster (PMV) was an designed and built by Thales Australia.


 
I believe so, but the chassis is Irish.


----------



## digrar (Jan 14, 2013)

From Wiki. I live under a rock, that's the first I've ever heard of Timoney.



> The *Bushmaster Protected Mobility Vehicle* or Infantry Mobility Vehicle is an Australian-built wheeled armoured vehicle. The Bushmaster is based on a design by Irish company Timoney Technology Ltd under a licence agreement with Perry Engineering in Adelaide; that licence was sold, with permission granted by Timoney as required by the licence terms, to Thales Australia. Once the Bushmaster was selected by the Australian Army after trials in 1998 to meet the Bushranger project requirements, the range of variants was developed further by Thales Australia in Bendigo. Oshkosh Truck has a contract to provide support and would manufacture in the US if there was an American order. The Bushmaster is currently in service with the Australian Army, Royal Australian Air Force, Royal Netherlands Army and British Army.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 14, 2013)

digrar said:


> From Wiki. I live under a rock, that's the first I've ever heard of Timoney.


 
They had an Irish design for the Armies AFV program but were not even considered and we got the maintenance prone MOWAG


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks a lot like our LAV


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup...we'll break that thing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't know mick's built anything other than pub's. Learn something every day!:-"


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 14, 2013)

JAB said:


> I didn't know mick's built anything other than pub's. Learn something every day!:-"


 
Tut..tut! :-" This pure rascism!

We are Paddy's & we built America!   

Oh! Just one thing - does it run on Diesel or Petrol. It's diesel...it's diesel!


----------



## Jim Flagan (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm from LAR and that looks like a LAV and ours are... Needy. I agree we will break that thing.


----------



## 21C (Jan 15, 2013)

shit, I'm with digrar on this - emerging from my rock. 

This looks a lot like the in-service LAVs...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2013)

The Timoney Technology Group designs and develops armoured and soft skin vehicles and mobility sub-systems for military and commercial applications. This is mainly using their unique independent suspension technology. Timoney’s range of high mobility vehicles includes armoured personnel carriers, infantry fighting vehicles, combat support vehicles, heavy transporters, construction and engineering vehicles and airport crash fire rescue vehicles.
Timoney is actively involved in technology licensing and transfer programmes. Staff development and maximising local content are key in such programmes. The organisation provides complete vehicle, sub-system and component design services as well as vehicle dynamic analysis and vibration assessment to many world leading OEMs.
*TIMONEY ARMOURED VEHICLES*

Originally developed and built for the Irish Army during 1975, The Timoney Armoured Personnel Carrier was chosen by the Belgian Government and assembled locally under licence. Further licence agreements and direct sales have resulted in deliveries to the UK, South America, Middle East. Africa and more recently the Far East.
*THE BUSHMASTER TROOP CARRIER*

In early 1999, Timoney Licensee ADI Ltd was awarded a contract to manufacture 350 infantry mobility vehicles for the Australian Defence Forces. Timoney's engineering staff ensured a smooth transfer of technology through extensive in-country support. The Bushmaster hull design provides high levels of ballistic and mine protection.
Outstanding mobility and crew comfort are achieved by use of a Timoney independent suspension system. The vehicle has been more recently selected by the Dutch military for peace keeping and internal security roles.
*BRONCO ALL-TERRAIN TRACKED CARRIER*

Commencing in 1994, Timoney was contracted by Singapore Technologies Kinetics to develop the power pack and drive train for the Bronco Attc. The system includes front and rear axles, an integrated transfer box and the track system final drive units.
Timoney has been the sole supplier of these components since the vehicle entered series production in 1999 following a contract award from the Singapore Defence Forces.
*CRUSHER UNMANNED GROUND COMBAT VEHICLE*

Timoney Technology developed a unique and innovative traction and suspension system for the unmanned Darpa UPI Crusher vehicle. The Timoney suspension ensures that the goals of extreme terrainability, fuel efficiency, and survivability are achieved to deliver the long-range capability required by unmanned vehicle missions.
The suspension has an unprecedented 800+mm of wheel travel and is equipped with full ride height control, and temperature and load compensation. The wheel hubs are driven by direct mounted traction motors and are equipped with a central tyre inflation system, which, when combined with the suspension afford Crusher unparalleled mobility in all terrains.
The Crusher vehicle has successfully completed a year of intense testing to fully assess its capability in a variety of terrains, weather conditions, and operational scenarios. It has demonstrated exceptional capability in the areas of mobility, reliability and automation.
*TERREX AV81 AND AV82 FAMILY OF ARMOURED VEHICLES*

The Terrex AV81 was initially developed in 2000 by Timoney Technology for Singapore Technologies Kinetics. Exceptional mobility and agility has been achieved using the Timoney double wishbone independent suspension system. The initial design utilised conventional coil springs shock absorbers but later variants have seen the introduction of hydro-pneumatic struts with real-time damping control. Adaptations have also been made to accommodate electric-hybrid drive systems.
The Terrex AV82 was publicly launched in 2005 equipped with a more advanced Timoney driveline and hydro-pneumatic suspension system. Development of this driveline involving new traction control systems and rear wheel steering continues.
*SUSPENSION AND DRIVELINE SYSTEMS*


Timoney independent suspension and driveline systems continue to be recognised internationally as the best in the field and world leading OEMs continue to rely on Timoney’s best in class expertise for solutions to their mobility problems.


http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/armoured/timoney/


----------



## RetPara (Jan 15, 2013)

If it's designed and built by a bunch drunk Irish; at least the damn thing will have a secure repository for keg....

On a more serious note does it have USB charging for ports for IPhones?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 15, 2013)

RetPara said:


> If it's designed and built by a bunch drunk Irish; at least the damn thing will have a secure repository for keg....


 



JAB said:


> I didn't know mick's built anything other than pub's. Learn something every day!:-"


 
SITE RULES!

4. Do not post pornographic, "racist", or illegal material.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 15, 2013)

For that rule to be enforced you'd have to argue the Irish are people


----------

